# X-Type DH (Diabolus) Innenlager Gewindelänge



## TeamKlokke (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

mich würde mal interessieren, wie lang das Gewinde des oben genannten Innenlagers ist. Überall steht immer nur, 35 % länger als bei den Atlas Lagern, aber das bringt mir ja nix, da ich auch nicht die Gewindelänge von denen weiß.

Ich hab im Rahmen ca. 15 mm Gewindegang, und bin mir nicht sicher, ob das passt, denn auf den Bildern sieht das Gewinde des Lagers schon lang aus.

Wenns zu lang ist, gibt es nur das Diabolus Lager in Gold?


----------

